# BYU wins again



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

On a last second miracle, that is comedy! :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> On a last second miracle, that is comedy! :lol:


Did loser utefan just type something? Get back to the drive through window, burger boy!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

They're still **** y.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

That BYU QB is lucky to have a head. Everytime #44 would tackle him he'd try to remove it. -oOo-


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Elkhuntingfool said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > On a last second miracle, that is comedy! :lol:
> ...


Are you back from your mission? Welcome back! :mrgreen: _(O)_ :lol:  8)


----------

